# Friday's Funnies



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

​*Things i Hate......*

*1.*People who point at their wrist while asking for the time.... I know where my watch is pal, where the heck is yours? 

*2.*People who are willing to get off their butts to search the entire room for the tv remote because they refuse to walk to the tv and change the channel manually. 

*3.*When people say "Oh you just want to have your cake and eat it too". Damn right! What good is cake if you can't eat it? 

*4.*When people say "it's always the last place you look". Of course it is. Why the heck would you keep looking after you've found it? Do people do this? Who and where are they? Gonna Kick their butts! 


​*5. *When people say while watching a film "did you see that?". No Loser, I paid $12 to come to the cinema and stare at the dang floor. 

*6.*People who ask "Can I ask you a question?".... Didn't really give me a choice there, did ya sunshine? 

*7. *When something is 'new and improved!'. Which is it? If it's new, then there has never been anything before it. If it's an improvement, then there must have been something before it, couldn't be new. 

*8. *When people say "life is short". What the heck?? Life is the longest dang thing anyone ever does!! What can you do that's longer? 

*9.*When you are waiting for the bus and someone asks "Has the bus come yet?". If the bus came would I be standing here? ​


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

haha nice post...i love it


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Hilarious. I love it. Alot of that stuff ticks me off...but I'm guilty of a couple of them (searching for the remote....and "did you see that?"). Haha....I needed a good laugh today.

Thanks!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Did you see number 5? (sorry couldnt resist)

Actually #7 reminds me of somthing I saw on some food. It said "New and improved flavor" and lower on the box it said. Origional flavor.

HOW can it be improved if it is the origional flavor?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL, i had to rewrite a few of them as they had bad words in place, had to make it at least pg-13 friendly lol.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

#1 i saw it a little expanded it was funny...it was a long the lines of do you point to your crotch when you need to know where the bathroom is.


----------

